# Graycliff Turbo Cigar Review - Beautiful cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very well constructed and a fairly even burn. Hints if leather and caramel. One of my favorites.

Read the full review here: Graycliff Turbo Cigar Review - Beautiful cigar


----------

